# Noah, Brewer, Horford return to Gainesville...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Florida sophomores Joakim Noah, Corey Brewer and Al Horford told a partisan crowd at the national championship celebration Friday night in Gainesville that they would return for their junior season.

Florida sports information director Fred Demarest said the three sophomores announced to the fans that they would return, bringing the "O'Connell Center down."

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2401235


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ooops, my bad. Didn't see this already posted in the College board.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Noah obviously isn't too bright. Turn down a top 3 pick this year to be a top 10 pick next year? Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## BlazingHeat (Jul 16, 2004)

what does it matter to him he's got the $$$$$ already. he can keep being a kid and enjoy college when he still can makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

HKF said:


> Noah obviously isn't too bright. Turn down a top 3 pick this year to be a top 10 pick next year? Doesn't make much sense.


Who's to say he won't have a great season next year? Greg Oden is only one man anyways.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No it's not just Greg Oden.

It's Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Brandan Wright, Thaddeus Young (who will all go ahead of Noah next year, because their potential is through the roof and they are instant impact players), then improving true centers in Roy Hibbert and Patrick O'Bryant.

This is a mistake.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I still don't believe it. We'll see.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> No it's not just Greg Oden.
> 
> It's Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Brandan Wright, Thaddeus Young (who will all go ahead of Noah next year, because their potential is through the roof and they are instant impact players), then improving true centers in Roy Hibbert and Patrick O'Bryant.
> 
> This is a mistake.



Monetarily it might be a mistake but apparently his family is already rather wealthy so the money difference might not matter that much.

As far as Noah's NBA career, waiting until next year and being selected later in the draft may actually be better for his career. Generally guys taken right at the top of the draft, which he would be this year, are kind of looked at to come in and carry a bad franchise or team. Noah is a very athletic and active big man but I don't see him as the type of guy to become "the man" on a crappy team and carry them. He could be a Camby type but he's no KG or Tim Duncan.

But add him to a better team like in late lottery or mid-first and he can come in and contribute his energy and activity without the pressure of being a top 3 pick.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> Monetarily it might be a mistake but apparently his family is already rather wealthy so the money difference might not matter that much.
> 
> As far as Noah's NBA career, waiting until next year and being selected later in the draft may actually be better for his career. Generally guys taken right at the top of the draft, which he would be this year, are kind of looked at to come in and carry a bad franchise or team. Noah is a very athletic and active big man but I don't see him as the type of guy to become "the man" on a crappy team and carry them. He could be a Camby type but he's no KG or Tim Duncan.
> 
> But add him to a better team like in late lottery or mid-first and he can come in and contribute his energy and activity without the pressure of being a top 3 pick.


Exactly.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

HKF said:


> No it's not just Greg Oden.
> 
> It's Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Brandan Wright, Thaddeus Young (who will all go ahead of Noah next year, because their potential is through the roof and they are instant impact players), then improving true centers in Roy Hibbert and Patrick O'Bryant.
> 
> This is a mistake.


I think it's less than a given that even Durant, Wright and Young will be one-and-done. It is certainly within the realms of possiblity, but if these guys have even mildly disappointing freshmen years, they could very well be back. I think this one-year college rule is actually going to turn usual preps-to-pros players into sophomores and juniors before entering the draft.

This may turn out to be incredibly off the mark, but I believe that some of these guys will be exposed over the course of a college season that will mildly hurt their stock. They will probably remain top 5 picks down the line, just maybe not after their freshmen year.

Oden is clearly #1 in 2007 though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The reason I mentioned those 4 is because they are exceptional talents. I mean exceptional.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

HKF said:


> The reason I mentioned those 4 is because they are exceptional talents. I mean exceptional.


Let's remember that with a year in college their _exceptional_ talents will be exposed for what they're worth.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

HKF said:


> The reason I mentioned those 4 is because they are exceptional talents. I mean exceptional.


 I would agree with Oden and half with Thaddeus Young... but I'm far from sold on the other two. Can't see how they're any different from say, Josh Smith. They may have the game, but I don't think their bodies will allow them to dominate on the college level as freshmen. That is why their stock may fall a bit IMO.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> I would agree with Oden and half with Thaddeus Young... but I'm far from sold on the other two. Can't see how they're any different from say, Josh Smith. They may have the game, but I don't think their bodies will allow them to dominate on the college level as freshmen. That is why their stock may fall a bit IMO.


You can't see the difference between Durant and Smith? Besides they're games being extremely different, Durant's offensive game is a lot further developed. I know what you're saying about Durant and Wright's bodies not being developed enough, and with Wright that will probably be a problem at first but Durant is long and is more of a perimeter player at the moment who will probably slide in at the 3 for Texas with PJ Tucker most likely gone. It's less likely he'll be exposed down low for the rail thin stick he is if he primarily sticks to the perimeter.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

As for Noah, Brewer and Horford I'd suggest all go pro. What more do they have to prove on the college level? This just tells me if I'm a GM that these guys aren't in a hurry to improve their game against better talent. Noah's comments as of late about the NBA would have me scared too, it doesn't seem like he necessarily has the desire to even play in the NBA. I don't question his heart at all, and I agree somewhat with his comments, but that's not what you want the guys that will draft you sometime in the future to hear.

Noah's decision seems questionable. His stock will never be higher, and he can do more for his game by moving to the next level I believe. I'm sure that confidence isn't a problem with this kid, and sitting on an NBA bench wouldn't be a problem either. He sat last year for Florida, and it didn't affect him this year. Sitting on an NBA bench and practicing against and with better talent would help his game, especially seeing as it wouldn't faze him mentally.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Watch what they do, not what they say.


----------



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

The title of this thread is very misleading...

Horford and Brewer didn't say anything, the quote is from Noah...

The declare deadline is April 29th, we're 3 weeks away and there's plenty of time for minds to be changed, a lot of these guys don't know where they're draft position is because the league is still trying to get an idea of who exactly is going to be in.

Also look at the context of the situation where the quote is from Noah at a pep rally, I don't think an official decision would be made based off the crowd's response to what should we do?

When the players issue official, individual statements saying they're returning to school, that's when I'll believe it.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

U Reach I Teach said:


> The title of this thread is very misleading...
> 
> Horford and Brewer didn't say anything, the quote is from Noah...


yea thats what i thought but look at this -



> Coach Billy Donovan confirmed the news, telling The Associated Press that he met with the three players Friday afternoon and they told him they wanted to try to repeat.


i guess they could still change minds but donovan saying it makes it seem more legit.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

I wonder if we just are not giving Noah credit for something. He is in a different situation than a lot of college players in that he does not need the money. Maybe his goal is to come into the NBA more ready than he is now to increase his odds of A) being a successful and impactful player and B) set himself up for a big payday with his first free agent contract. It could be that he is one of the rare players who is not only bright enough to make the decision, but also in a position where he does not have to have instant gratification. There is a chance he goes number one this year, but maybe he does not. In the end, maybe he realizes his draft position does not matter, what matters is his ability to perform in the NBA.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

IMO Noah going number 1 would be terrible for his career because I don't ever see him reaching the level of what people expect from a number 1 pick and it takes years for those criticisms to go away. Then again, I don't really see anyone in this draft living up to the number 1.

But if you think about it, even now that Kwame is playing decently in LA he still faces constant criticism. If he had been a mid-first round pick, nobody would care. Same goes for Darko going number 2. He's playing good ball in Orlando but not to what people expect from the number 2 pick, particularly in that draft.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

You guys have such short memories. Sean May said the same thing at a National Championship Party last year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

jworth said:


> Let's remember that with a year in college their _exceptional_ talents will be exposed for what they're worth.


It won't matter if they have a subpar college season, the NBA drafts on talent. Chris Bosh in college, nothing special. And Marvin Williams, hardly played & was still the #2 pick.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

They probably just said it to make the fans happy, I really doubt all three come back next year.

Like others have said Noah's stock is as high as it can possibly go right now. Honestly he could not have a higher stock than he has right now. So turning down being almost a lock top 5 selection is kind of stupid. Coming back to college can only hurt him, he might improve his game slightly but he will never reach the hype level he is at right now if he does indeed return to school.

Brewer and Horford they are more likely to come back, however I think they have not peaked and they are not at the level Noah is right now.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

> So turning down being almost a lock top 5 selection is kind of stupid.


Why is it that it is a goal in itself to be a high draft pick? That is if you dont need the money!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I respect all Noah for wanting to come back and defend Florida's title next year. Just think, if he leads Florida to another title next season he could realistically challenge Oden for the #1 pick. I think that he realizes that he needs to add 20+ pounds and improve his J before he can be effective in the NBA. Its not about the $ for him, heck its not even about how high he gets picked. I think he obviosuly loves the college atmosphere and realize he is not NBA ready. Props to Joakim, I love the kid.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I respect all Noah for wanting to come back and defend Florida's title next year. Just think, if he leads Florida to another title next season he could realistically challenge Oden for the #1 pick. I think that he realizes that he needs to add 20+ pounds and improve his J before he can be effective in the NBA. Its not about the $ for him, heck its not even about how high he gets picked. I think he obviosuly loves the college atmosphere and realize he is not NBA ready. Props to Joakim, I love the kid.


Noah could lead Florida to an undeafeted season and win the National title while averaging 20ppg, 12rpg and 6bpg and he still wouldn't be picked over Oden as the overall #1 pick. As great as he played in the NCAA tournament Noah isn't anything special. Much of the media's fascination with him has to do with his father and his outgoing personality; however, he fully understands he is no where near being ready for the NBA and this is why he is returning to Florida. Oden would be picked over him right now and will be picked over him whenever Noah comes out (as long as Oden hadn't already declared).


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> Noah could lead Florida to an undeafeted season and win the National title while averaging 20ppg, 12rpg and 6bpg and he still wouldn't be picked over Oden as the overall #1 pick. As great as he played in the NCAA tournament Noah isn't anything special. Much of the media's fascination with him has to do with his father and his outgoing personality; however, he fully understands he is no where near being ready for the NBA and this is why he is returning to Florida. Oden would be picked over him right now and will be picked over him whenever Noah comes out (as long as Oden hadn't already declared).


The only way Oden is not picked over Noah is if Oden goes down with a serious injury (ala Jay Williams). Even if Oden's stats are not too impressive next year he will be drafted extremely high, and probably 1st overall because you just don't find players with his build and game around nowadays.

Noah's the new "flavor of the month" and everybody loves the kid that has a lot of heart and is relatively new to the big stage. He's a good story too, the kid that sat on the bench last year then exploded onto the national stage to lead his team to victory. It's story book material, and great publicity.

I wouldn't draft Noah in the top 5, but the notion that Noah's pulling out because he's not ready is obvious, and gives a bad perception of him. What player has actually come out and said he's not ready for the big stage? I wouldn't want to draft a player that has questions about his confidence and ability to perform on the next stage. He needs to gain a cocky streak, because none of his teammates or coaches on the next level are going to believe in him if he doesn't believe he can succeed.

If you ask me Noah's scared, his comments indicate to me that he's scared of the next level, and scared of the expectations which will be bestowed upon him. If I'm a GM I'd be very scared of drafting Noah, it doesn't seem like he's got his heart set on the NBA to me.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The only way Oden is not picked over Noah is if Oden goes down with a serious injury (ala Jay Williams). Even if Oden's stats are not too impressive next year he will be drafted extremely high, and probably 1st overall because you just don't find players with his build and game around nowadays.
> 
> Noah's the new "flavor of the month" and everybody loves the kid that has a lot of heart and is relatively new to the big stage. He's a good story too, the kid that sat on the bench last year then exploded onto the national stage to lead his team to victory. It's story book material, and great publicity.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. He is a great story and the media loves these types of things. I hope he enjoys himself in college next year (and probably the year after that). Noah will get to be the bigman on campus and in college basketball as whole and will receive every perk and benefit that comes with that. I can see the media storyline now, "Noah who went from the bench to winning a National title, and now is back for more because he loves the game!" Then people like Dick Vitale will be on the televison, "This is what college basketbal is about BABY, a superstar player who turned down the riches and women of the NBA to be a part of the college experience, he is the example for all to follow! This is awesome with a capital "A."


BTW, Florida will not win the National Title next year.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

JMO, this is a great move for Joakim. It was said earlier in the thread that going # 1 would be an awful thing for him because he may never live up to the hype. This is a great point. By going back another year he has the oppertunity to add bulk and refine his game. Though he might not go top 5 in 2007, he will without a doubt go top 10 or lottery at the very least.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

What's with all the Noah hate? The kid is a terrific player. Scared of the NBA? What kind of blasphemy is that? Just like why Matt Leinart stayed all four years, or Peyton Manning stayed, or Tim Duncan stayed... he loves the college atmosphere and wants a shot at another championship. It's ridiculous why some people just can't picture him wanting to come back. It's not about the money for Noah. Whether he comes out this year and is a top 5 pick, or if he comes out in 2007 and is a top 10 pick, he'll make more than enough money to make a great living.

Noah is not a 'flavor of the month.' Again, if people actually paid attention, he was a fantastic player all season... going for 37 against Georgia, and abusing Randolph Morris and Kentucky twice. Everyone likes to bang on his weight, but his weight didn't effect him when he badly outplayed 7'2 Roy Hibbert or when he outplayed the likes of Glen Davis (twice) and Tyrus Thomas.

Noah is a highly sought after prospect because he's a legit 7 footer who can handle the ball, pass, block shots, and runs the floor like a guard. Also, unlike talented NBA big men like Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry, both of whom could be much better than they are, you don't have to worry about Noah taking plays off.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm still skeptical of bigs till they come into the NBA. Dominating against Glen Davis, or Randolph Morris or a still project Roy Hibbert is not impressive.

Noah has to prove all of that activity will work against strong grown men, not stiffs in college.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

HKF said:


> I'm still skeptical of bigs till they come into the NBA. Dominating against Glen Davis, or Randolph Morris or a still project Roy Hibbert is not impressive.
> 
> Noah has to prove all of that activity will work against strong grown men, not stiffs in college.


Everyone said Noah would get abused by those players, and he outplayed every, single one despite a significant difference in weight. I'm not going to say Noah is going to be a star at the NBA level, but he's a great college player, and certainly worthy of all the hype he has received. He pretty much carried Florida to the title with his play.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I love everyone who uses the whole "his family is wealthy, so he doesn't need the money argument" for guys like Noah and Hansborough. That money isn't theirs! They want to make money on their own! If they had a terrible injury, they have their degree to fall back on sure, but they don't have a personal wealth of a few million. They have the security of wealthy parents to help them out for a few months after they graduate.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> Chris Bosh in college, nothing special.


Chris Bosh was awesome in college, and led the ACC in blocks and FG%. He put up a line of 16 point, 9 boards and 2.2 blocks per on 56% from the floor. As the season went on he got even better, and was clearly the best player on the court almost every game he played in college.

Some guys will be as good as he was and be one and done, some others might take 2-3 years to reach their potential.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Noah is a very good player, but he's not a Kirilenko, nor a dominating center. He's an exceptional shotblocker, but he isn't polished or a dominant rebounder (position-wise, which is what matters most in the NBA for a big). Unlike a block-head like Dalembert though, Noah has a feel for basketball and plays with energy. He doesn't have the size, in height or frame that a Tyson Chandler or Channing Frye has, but an unpolished Jermaine O'Neal might not be a bad comparison. I don't think he has superstar potential, but if he wants to go top 3, this is his year.

Horford is really most affected IMO. If he has a poor season, as a 6-8 (and he's only about 6-8 not 6-10) 230 PF, he will have a tough time getting into the mid-first, which is where he sits right now.

Brewer can improve his stock into lotto range IMO, but if he plans on slacking, he should take his mid-first money while he can... That all depends on his work ethic and intent.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

HKF said:


> I'm still skeptical of bigs till they come into the NBA. Dominating against Glen Davis, or Randolph Morris or a still project Roy Hibbert is not impressive.
> 
> Noah has to prove all of that activity will work against strong grown men, not stiffs in college.


I dont believe Tyrus Thomas is exactly easy to dominate.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Scared of the NBA? What kind of blasphemy is that?


Noah's admitted himself that he doesn't particularly like the NBA, and that it's boring. To me, he's scared of the responsibilities that would come with being drafted high this year. Probably because he knows he isn't ready, and needs to develop more. To me, that's scared, there's nothing wrong with it really. I just wouldn't draft a player with those traits.



YoYoYoWasup said:


> Just like why Matt Leinart stayed all four years, or Peyton Manning stayed, or Tim Duncan stayed... he loves the college atmosphere and wants a shot at another championship.


Firstly, you're talking about a different sport where the guidelines for being drafted are a minimum of 2 years in college. Secondly, you're talking about QB's who take longer to develop and will sit in the pros. The NFL draft is based less on potential than the NBA draft if you ask me.

As for TD, if you're comparing Noah's situation to TD's you're ridiculous. Noah isn't half the player that Duncan is or was. Duncan never won a championship with Wake Forest, which was his main goal. This was one of the reasons why he persisted on staying. Duncan also had a different situation, he was 3-time ACC Player of The Year, 2 time unaninmous 1st Team All-American and unanimous College Player of The Year in 1997. To say that Noah has the same safety that Duncan did in being a high draft pick next year is crazy. Duncan was a top 5 pick from his sophomore season on.

Duncan stayed more because he loved psychology. He did his honors in psychology and graduated, which was important to him. I have no idea what Noah's ideas are regarding graduating.



YoYoYoWasup said:


> Noah is not a 'flavor of the month.' Again, if people actually paid attention, he was a fantastic player all season... going for 37 against Georgia, and abusing Randolph Morris and Kentucky twice. Everyone likes to bang on his weight, but his weight didn't effect him when he badly outplayed 7'2 Roy Hibbert or when he outplayed the likes of Glen Davis (twice) and Tyrus Thomas.


If you're trying to convince me that Noah was a top 10 pick before the tournament took place, you're arguments falling on deaf ears. His stock has risen significantly, and rightfully so, this past month and a half. He was not fantastic all season though, I think you're using the word too losely. He was good, yes, but fantastic would only describe his play in the tournament. Noah is certainly the "flavor of the month." He's done more for his stock than anyone else this month (Tyrus Thomas was considered a top-10 pick since mid-season in my books).



YoYoYoWasup said:


> Noah is a highly sought after prospect because he's a legit 7 footer who can handle the ball, pass, block shots, and runs the floor like a guard. Also, unlike talented NBA big men like Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry, both of whom could be much better than they are, you don't have to worry about Noah taking plays off.


Nobody is denying Noah's talent or skills. He's got plenty of both, with a lot of heart to boot. What I'm question is his decision making regarding declaring, and his commitment to the next level.

By chance, do you attend Florida?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Where did I ever say Noah was as good as Duncan? Noah is an interesting character. He's bilingual (sp?), enjoys traveling, speaks several languages fluently, is a chief in Cameroon etc. In that respect, he is a little bit like Duncan in that he's very worldly.

Also, thinking the NBA game is boring doesn't exactly equate to being scared. I know plenty of people who think the NBA game pales in comparison to the college game.

And yes, for what it's worth, I did attend the University of Florida. Doesn't make be biased, though. I never thought Matt Walsh or Anthony Roberson were much in terms of NBA prospects. I've been talking about Noah since his freshman year in college when he played less than 10 mins a game. You always saw the talent the kid possessed, it was just a matter of him tapping into it.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> It won't matter if they have a subpar college season, the NBA drafts on talent. Chris Bosh in college, nothing special. And Marvin Williams, hardly played & was still the #2 pick.


The fact that Marvin Williams hardly played was because he was on the best team in the country. He willingly took a lesser role off the bench and that only helped his stock. Like some other people have mentioned, Bosh was very solid in college as a freshman.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Noah's admitted himself that he doesn't particularly like the NBA, and that it's boring. To me, he's scared of the responsibilities that would come with being drafted high this year. Probably because he knows he isn't ready, and needs to develop more. To me, that's scared, there's nothing wrong with it really. I just wouldn't draft a player with those traits.


You wouldn't draft a player that admits there are parts of his game that need work? He knows his stock will never be higher and he probably knows himself that he is a bit overhyped so instead of suckering some team into taking him top 5 he's going to stay longer to improve his game? You're not going to draft him when he IS ready because of this? That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard.

He could be a special player, but he needs to add some weight and he needs to work on his jumper.

He'll probably never be drafted higher than he would have been this year, but there is no doubt he will be a better player.

As for the money thing, maybe he is just looking ahead. How many guys jump for the money before they are ready and by the time their rookie deal is up have failed to bust out of the MLE bracket? Staying in college will hurt what he makes on his rookie deal, but if it turns him into a max type player down the road how is that not worth it?


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

I think yall are forgetting one thing. College is fun. Noah doesn't need any money, who cares if he is a top 5 pick or not. He's gonna wind up in the same place eventually anyways.

Why not just stick around another year at a bad *** college like UF, party it up, and nail as many hotties as he can (as I am sure he is).

Its not all about the money and the draft stock guys.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Noah obviously isn't too bright. Turn down a top 3 pick this year to be a top 10 pick next year? Doesn't make much sense.



Quite on the contrary, I think it's pretty clever from him. Being picked in the lower lottery means less expectations and playing on a better team than being a top 3 pick. Of course it means less money too, but the guy obviously doesn't need it since his father has made millions playing tennis, is currently making millions as a singer and is, according to a yearly poll, France's second favorite celebrity behind Zinedine Zidane (which is by the way pretty amazing, considering French mentality, since one is Arab and the other is black). His father can get him any kind of job he wants, all he has is to do is ask.

Besides, Noah is probably the most popular student at UF right now and can probably bang all the girls he wants if that's what floats his boat (and it's the case for most 20-year olds). On a more serious note, maybe the guy wants to get a degree, which is after all what college is about.

And I don't think it's stupid to acknowledge your game still has to improve for the next level. That's objectively the case, since he has no jump shot and needs to strenghten his game, which currently relies too much on his energy and athleticism. Frankly, if I were in his shoes there are 99% chances I would have made the same decision.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Noah better hope what happened to Terrence Morris doesn't happen to him. You guys are funny....Noah doesn't need the money! Oh really, last time I checked he wasn't making records and winning Grand Slams, that is his father's work, and if his father is anything like most, he doesn't want his son mooching off of him. Therefore, Noah does need the money as much as anyone else. 

I will give it to those of you who are saying maybe he just enjoys the college game, but there is no need to say he doesn't need the money. Noah knows and we know he isn't ready for the NBA, so staying for his junior season isn't bad in my opinion. It is amazing how times have changed. If Noah would rather be the big man on campus over making millions as a 6th or 7th man, more power to him. However, I am not looking forward to seeing him all over ESPN next season. 

In my opinion the longer he stays the further his stock will drop, so making the jump sooner rather than later would be wise in his case. He will be under immense pressure by Florida fans, college basketball fans and the media next year to lead this team to another championship (which will not happen), so he will be under pressure and it will not be all fun and games.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

ralaw said:


> Noah better hope what happened to Terrence Morris doesn't happen to him. You guys are funny....Noah doesn't need the money! Oh really, last time I checked he wasn't making records and winning Grand Slams, that is his father's work, and if his father is anything like most, * he doesn't want his son mooching off of him *. Therefore, Noah does need the money as much as anyone else.


I see the point you're making but this is outside of his father's will. If you go to France and say that you're Yannick Noah's son, you _will _ get a nicely paid job with an important position almost anywhere. Just the way it works out there, there are thousands of example, trust me.





> In my opinion the longer he stays the further his stock will drop, so making the jump sooner rather than later would be wise in his case. He will be under immense pressure by Florida fans, college basketball fans and the media next year to lead this team to another championship (which will not happen), so he will be under pressure and it will not be all fun and games.



I agree 100% with what you wrote about his stock dropping the longer he stays. But I ask the question, which is the most difficult pressure to handle: leading his team to another championship, or fulfilling the expectations of GM ill-advised enough to take him in the top 3 of this year's draft (which could have definitely been possible considering this year's pool of talent and the hype surrounding him). I honestly don't know, looks like a no-win situation for Noah


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Mike luvs KG said:


> You wouldn't draft a player that admits there are parts of his game that need work? He knows his stock will never be higher and he probably knows himself that he is a bit overhyped so instead of suckering some team into taking him top 5 he's going to stay longer to improve his game? You're not going to draft him when he IS ready because of this? That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard.


I was implying I wouldn't draft a player who had shown the lack of interest Noah has for the NBA. He is overhyped at the moment, but I don't see why he doesn't believe in himself. What does he not see, he's pretty much a unanimous top 10 pick, and if a team's going to draft him and show that they believe he'll shape out, why wouldn't he agree and believe the same thing? Why couldn't he live up to the hype eventually of a top 10 pick? If that's the stupidest opinion you've heard, then you need to get out a lot more. It's not ridiculous, it's my belief that he should have more confidence and can live up to the hype now.

I have no problem with him going back to Florida and working on his game, I just fear for him. As Ralaw mentioned, Terrence Morris was a top 3 pick but went back to university and his stock dropped. Where's he now? Morris very well could have succeeded in the NBA if his confidence wasn't shot while he was at Maryland (and he had a bit more heart).


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

starvydas said:


> I see the point you're making but this is outside of his father's will. If you go to France and say that you're Yannick Noah's son, you _will _ get a nicely paid job with an important position almost anywhere. Just the way it works out there, there are thousands of example, trust me.


That very well may be true, but I wonder who Noah would want to be known as, "Yannick Noah's son" or "Joakim Noah"? I am sure he as with most people would chose the latter. Noah seems to be a hard worker, so I fully expect him to improve his game in college; however, the NBA draft is about potential and the longer a player stays in college his perceived potential declines.




starvydas said:


> I agree 100% with what you wrote about his stock dropping the longer he stays. But I ask the question, which is the most difficult pressure to handle: leading his team to another championship, or fulfilling the expectations of GM ill-advised enough to take him in the top 3 of this year's draft (which could have definitely been possible considering this year's pool of talent and the hype surrounding him). I honestly don't know, looks like a no-win situation for Noah


I think both are pressure, but in different ways, so weighing them against each other in my opinion is moot and would only devalue the other. I personally believe Noah is in a great position to be able to dictate his future free of any distractions, so this is his honest decision...which is a good thing. He is in a lose-lose situation from the media and fans perspective, but individually and truthfully I am sure many people would love to be in his shoes right about now.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If he returns he is going to have the pressure to dominate college like he is Shaq. He will be the preseason player of the year and Florida will be picked to win it all. Unlike this year, EVERY game of his will be attended and critiqued by NBA scouts and as a junior in collge, strength should not be a problem. He will be expected to put on weight this summer.

IMO the pressure will be the same, if not greater....except he will not be getting paid and he will have to attend classes every day.


----------



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> he will not be getting paid and he will have to attend classes every day.


He's a social and behavioral sciences major, I'm sure his schedule is full of bird classes.

I always though the point for these guys was to use college to get to the NBA, he's going to be a top 3 pick this year, take it and move on, I sure as hell wouldn't risk it just for some more glory days on campus.


----------

